# vos decis



## Sumday

Ciao,
vorrei una mano per capire il significato di una risposta che mi è stata data.
Io avevo scritto: "Hola, me han dicho que trabajas demasiado. Deberias ir de vacationes, posiblmente a italia."
La risposta che non capisco è: "Vos decis. Y si alla no soy bienvenido". Il vos credo stia per tu, perchè la persona che scrive è argentina. Non capisco però a cosa si riferisca! Tipo "dimmi tu (quando venire in italia). E se lì non sono il benvenuto". Può essere?
Grazie!


----------



## chlapec

"Vos decís": *ma che dici!* (quest'interpretazione, per me, è chiara). 
Ora, la seconda parte, io l'interpreto così: *Non sai che lì non sono il benvenuto?* Ma di quest'interpretazione non sono così sicuro. Non so se se lo stia chiedendo oppure lo stia affermando (come detto, io opto piuttosto per la seconda opzione).


----------



## gatogab

"Vos decís, ¿y si allá no soy bienvenido?". 
E quanto dici tu, e se non sono il benvenuto?


----------



## 0scar

Lo traduzco a algo más parecido al castellano: "Vos lo decís fácil (fácil es decirlo), pero ¿y si allá no soy bienvenido?".
Más o menos como dice gatogab.


----------



## honeyheart

Faltan los signos de interrogación en las dos partes:

_"¿Vos decís? ¿Y si allá no soy bienvenido?"_

Mi interpretación argentina:

_"Tu dici? Ma se poi non sono benvenuto di là?"_


----------



## Sumday

*F*orse è vero che mancano i punti di domanda!
*I*n ogni caso mi riesce molto più facile interpretare la risposta ora.
*G*razie mille a tutti!


----------



## Neuromante

Es lo que dice Honey.


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> Faltan los signos de interrogación en las dos partes:
> 
> _"¿Vos decís? ¿Y si allá no soy bienvenido?"_
> 
> Mi interpretación argentina:
> 
> _"Tu dici? Ma se poi non sono benvenuto di là?"_


 
Mi stona come una campana quel '_di là' ...    _

Mi pare una forzatura.

Boh!


----------



## ursu-lab

In effetti si dice: "ma se poi *lì *[vicino a chi ascolta e lontano da chi scrive] non sono (il/la) benvenuto/a?

"Di là" si usa per es. per riferirsi a una stanza, o un luogo *oltre *una parete o un'altra separazione: 

c'è qualcuno di là (nell'altra stanza)?
Dov'è Mario? È di là (= nella stanza accanto).


----------



## honeyheart

Appunto è quello che intendevo (erroneamente?), prendendo come punto di riferimento l'oceano Atlantico: "io sono di qua, in Argentina, e tu sei di là, in Italia". Questo è sbagliato allora?  Forse la separazione di cui parli dev'essere qualcosa di più vicino e/o materiale?


(Questo lo chiedo soltanto per imparare, perché del resto, per quanto riguarda la domanda iniziale del thread, la tua traduzione con "lì" è quella più giusta. )


----------



## elena73

honeyheart said:


> "io sono di qua, in Argentina, e tu sei di là, in Italia". Questo è sbagliato allora?


Anch'io l'avevo capita così (oltre l'oceano!!). Ti suggerisco una soluzione possibile:

_¿Vos decís? ¿Y si allá no soy bienvenido?"

Tu la fai facile... (da quello che ho capito dai vostri post)
E se là da voi non sono il benvenuto? 
_


----------



## ursu-lab

È come dice Elena, "là/lì dove siete voi" = "là/lì da voi".

Io sono qui/qua,* in* Argentina e voi siete lì/là (senza preposizione, domanda "*dove *sei/sono?").
Oppure:
io sono da questa parte dell'Oceano (il charco...) e voi siete dall'altra parte dell'Oceano, ecc.

Ma:

Io sono *di* qui,* dell'*Argentina (riferito a una domanda anche sottintesa "*di dove *sei?", cioè riferito alle origini, non alla situazione attuale);.
sono di lì (stiamo parlando per es. dell'Argentina) ma è da tantissimi anni che non ci ritorno più.


----------



## gatogab

elena73 said:


> Anch'io l'avevo capita così (oltre l'oceano!!). Ti suggerisco una soluzione possibile:
> 
> _¿Vos decís? ¿Y si allá no soy bienvenido?"_
> 
> _Tu la fai facile... (da quello che ho capito dai vostri post)_
> _E se là da voi non sono il benvenuto? _


 
HyHt, creo que se trataba de trasladar el _'là'_ del último lugar al tercero.
Sotto la direzione di elena73, mi sembra più armoniosa la frase.
O no?
Muchas gracias.
Buona domenica.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Tu la fai facile... E se là da voi non sono il benvenuto? _
Elena 73 dio la _mejor traducción_. Eso es lo que se quiere decir en el mensaje porteño original.


----------



## honeyheart

¡Muchas gracias por todas las correcciones y explicaciones! 


Estoy de acuerdo en que "E se *là da voi* non sono il benvenuto?" es la mejor opción de todas las que dimos: es simple, clara y exacta.

Con respecto a "¿Vos decís?", quiero comentar que esta expresión en Argentina es casi una frase hecha, lo mismo que, por ejemplo, cuando decimos "Mirá vos".  Son muy usadas, por costumbre, y no tienen un significado literal, sólo cumplen una función complementaria en el lenguaje hablado.  Este "¿Vos decís?" equivale simplemente a "¿Te parece?", o sea, sirve para pedir a la otra persona una confirmación de lo que acaba de decir, cuando nosotros no estamos muy convencidos sobre el tema.

Usando mi imaginación (como solemos hacer acá ) voy a reproducir la conversación en versión chat (sí, no tengo mucho para hacer esta tarde ):

_*Sumday dice:* ciao
*Sumday dice:* m'han detto che lavori troppo
*Sumday dice:* dovresti andare in vacanza
*Sumday dice:* possibilmente in Italia
*Che dice:* Tu credi?
*Che dice:* E se là da voi non sono il benvenuto?
_ 
¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Neuromante

Yo creo que "Tu dici?" es clavado. Incluso es una expresión estandar como la original.


----------



## elena73

Sì, anche ''Dici??'' va bene 
P.S. dovresti andare in vacanzA


----------



## honeyheart

Ah bueno, listo entonces. 
Yo no estaba del todo segura cuando lo propuse antes, pero con sus confirmaciones queda validado, ¡muchas gracias! 


P.D.: 





elena73 said:


> dovresti andare in vacanzA


Te agradezco también esta corrección, elena, ya lo arreglo.


----------



## Neuromante

A mi me parece que "dici?" es más una búsqueda de confirmación (¿Estás seguro?) algo más radical y "Tu dici?" de opinión. (¿A ti te lo parece?) más subjetivo.


----------



## elena73

Neuromante said:


> A mi me parece que "dici?" es más una búsqueda de confirmación (¿Estás seguro?) algo más radical y "Tu dici?" de opinión. (¿A ti te lo parece?) más subjetivo.



Con Dici?? tambien se entiende ''davvero la pensi così??''

ejemplo:

A: "Guarda che secondo me Luca ama follemente Giulia''
B: ''Dici??** Mah... secondo me non gliene importa proprio niente. ''
**Aquì se podrìa poner tambien Tu dici?? Es el mismo. 
Yo prefiero 'dici??', mi amiga de Abruzzo siempre dice ''Dici'' o ''Tu dici??'', en las mismas frases. No se porque!!


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno... ambas formas se pueden poner, pero me parece que el sentido cambia algo. Aunque si te fijas: Has escrito "De vero la pensi...?" como equivalente a "Dici?" que confirmaría lo que yo puse de que se busca una confirmación


----------



## elena73

Neuromante te escrivì una nota asì **. Mira arriba! El sentido es el mismo.... 
Lo pregunté ahora tambien aqui a mis amigos. Me digon todos que aquì se dice "dici??" con mas "naturalezza", porque "tu dici??" le parece un poquito mas 'formal' o directamente un poquito mas 'estraño', menos 'idiomatico'.    
No sabrìa dirte mas, pero si quieres lo puedo preguntar en el forum 'solo italiano' (sobre la forma mas utilizada, porque estoy segura de que el sentido sea el mismo).


----------



## elena73

Neuromante ti dovevo una risposta. Ho chiesto sul forum 'solo italiano', risultato secondo il forum: 

Dici?? e Tu dici?? hanno lo stesso significato (nessuna diversità di senso). 

Ho chiesto anche 'Personalmente quale delle due usereste?', risposta: 

3 persone su 4 userebbero: 'Dici??' (chiaro, è un piccolissimo campione...)

Ciao.


----------

